# be quiet! has entered the game



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey Guys, 

My name is Shannon, I am the marketing manager for USA and Canada for be quiet!

I wanted to introduce myself as while I have been around, lurking TPU for a very long time, I only recently joined with an official rep account.

I would love to hear constructive feedback from your guys on be quiet!, your experiences, and what you would like to see.

Until the Pure Base 500DX, we had not explored much in the space of RGB, as we prefer a clean subdued aesthetic, but with the 500DX I think it has been received quite well.

I addressed the RGB directly as I know it will come up, and we have taken a much more slow-rolling approach to the inclusion of RGB.

I look forward to seeing your feedback and what we can do to make an effective change to better meet your needs for a PC chassis.

P.S. I am a good dude and love chatting with the community, so even if you have not looked at our products, please feel free to give them a look and let me know what you would like to see.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2021)

I would love to see a case in the sub $100 CAD that has support for 140MM throughout.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey Shannon. Welcome to TPU. I just referenced some of your fans in my "cinebench mystery" thread.


----------



## RainingTacco (Feb 3, 2021)

Whatever, i don't mind RGB, as long as you give option to have the same exact model without RGB. Ideally sell the cases without fans


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 3, 2021)

actually 2021 it's not too bad, now we have rep from be quiet!

greetz from here


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 3, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I would love to see a case in the sub $100 CAD that has support for 140MM throughout.


I am assuming you mean 140mm fan mounting?


Also, don't worry, we will be increasing our presence in Canadian retailers ASAP. I know the situation is not awesome atm.



PaulieG said:


> Hey Shannon. Welcome to TPU. I just referenced some of your fans in my "cinebench mystery" thread.



Awesome, if you wouldn't mind linking, I will check it out 



RainingTacco said:


> Whatever, i don't mind RGB, as long as you give option to have the same exact model without RGB. Ideally sell the cases without fans



The struggle is real to not create an immense amount of SKUs, especially just for RGB inclusion or exclusion. So far our approach has been to make it minimalistic so that if you turn it off, you would never know it was missing.



micropage7 said:


> actually 2021 it's not too bad, now we have rep from be quiet!
> 
> greetz from here



2021 thus far has been a mixed bag, but I hope my presence will help uplift someone's situation in a positive way


----------



## Vario (Feb 3, 2021)

I referred a buddy of mine to buy your Pure Base 500DX White because it incorporated a high airflow mesh grille. Thanks for building a high end case that has mesh.  Too many cases went 100% glass and the cooling performance of the 500DX shows mesh is still a valuable component in PC case design.  He was also pleased that the not excessively gamerized shape, the white color, and the RGB matched his chosen aesthetic.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome! Really happy with the SW3 fans and Dark Rock 4 cooler I'm rocking. Keeping things on topic as this is a case-oriented thread, I like the direction BQ is going in with the 500DX - mesh cases have been shown to have better noise-normalized thermals than their noise-dampening brethren, and it's good to see BQ recognize that. Keep up the good work!


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 3, 2021)

Vario said:


> I referred a buddy of mine to buy your Pure Base 500DX White because it incorporated a high airflow mesh grille. Thanks for building a high end case that has mesh.  Too many cases went 100% glass and the cooling performance of the 500DX shows mesh is still a valuable component in PC case design.  He was also pleased that the not excessively gamerized shape, the white color, and the RGB matched his chosen aesthetic.





milewski1015 said:


> Welcome! Really happy with the SW3 fans and Dark Rock 4 cooler I'm rocking. Keeping things on topic as this is a case-oriented thread, I like the direction BQ is going in with the 500DX - mesh cases have been shown to have better noise-normalized thermals than their noise-dampening brethren, and it's good to see BQ recognize that. Keep up the good work!



I am happy to hear this on both accounts as airflow is something we are looking at seriously, which is why with the new Silent Base 802, we include airflow oriented top and front panels to allow you to select whether you want a more silence focused, or airflow focused build.


----------



## dyonoctis (Feb 3, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My name is Shannon, I am the marketing manager for USA and Canada for be quiet!
> 
> ...


I've been using bequiet fans and power supply since 2013   . But being an ITX enthusiast, I would like to see a case from Be quiet that I could use with their SFX power supply .
I'm currently using the nr200 from cooler master wich is good, but doesn't have the same "flair" as your cases. It's hard to get something that looks good, well build, perform well, without getting into the really expensive Ncase, Streacom etc... mainstream case makers are too often doing odd and unoptimal choice when they are trying ITX.

 It doesn't have to be super small, 18-12 liter is a good compromise. I'm not a fan of sandwich design unless there's a good support for the risers uppgrades/fire hazard. (It's even better if you can avoid the last one)


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> I am assuming you mean 140mm fan mounting?
> 
> 
> Also, don't worry, we will be increasing our presence in Canadian retailers ASAP. I know the situation is not awesome atm.


Yes that is 140mm fan mounting there seems to be a transition to just 120mm in the budget quality cases. It is good to know that there will be more choice too it is indeed paltry in some areas of the PC space for


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 3, 2021)

dyonoctis said:


> I've been using bequiet fans and power supply since 2013   . But being an ITX enthusiast, I would like to see a case from Be quiet that I could use with their SFX power supply .
> I'm currently using the nr200 from cooler master wich is good, but doesn't have the same "flair" as your cases. It's hard to get something that looks good, well build, perform well, without getting into the really expensive Ncase, Streacom etc... mainstream case makers are too often doing odd and unoptimal choice when they are trying ITX.
> 
> It doesn't have to be super small, 18-12 liter is a good compromise. I'm not a fan of sandwich design unless there's a good support for the risers uppgrades/fire hazard. (It's even better if you can avoid the last one)


Awesome to hear, and believe me ITX is a big focus for me. I cannot say there is one coming in the immediate future, but just know it is something I am pushing for.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi and Welcome, im charl from south wales. see ya around.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> I am assuming you mean 140mm fan mounting?
> 
> 
> Also, don't worry, we will be increasing our presence in Canadian retailers ASAP. I know the situation is not awesome atm.
> ...


(1) Stability testing...Cinebench R23 mystery | Page 2 | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome! I won the top giveaway you guys had on TPU about a year ago supposedly giving away a case, a power supply and some other goodies! I didnt want the PC case though and asked if i could swap that for a Dark Rock Pro 4 which is happily cooling my 8600k.

The installation was very easy especially with the included '_extended range_' screwdriver. But I have one minor gripe with the DRP4 -- You guys have designed and built it around the use of a 135x22mm fan that sits in the middle of the cooler which means that even if i wanted to, i couldnt switch out the fan to anything else because nobody really does 135x22mm or 140x22mm fans... While i understand that the cooler and fans are a package deal as it makes sure that everyone who buys one can expect to get the same level of performance. I think its a missed opportunity as i cant slap any performance fans on. Never mind the wire clips that are only designed for the fans the cooler comes with.

I cant even upgrade to your high RPM Silent wings 3 fans because they all have a 25mm thickness and even buying the 120mm version for the front means the supplied wire clips wont fit it.


All the other cooler manufacturers dont really care what fans you use with it. Any 120 or 140mm off the shelf fan will work. But i cant do that with the DRP4.


I mean i got the cooler for free so i dont really have any grounds to complain but feedback is feedback.



It just seems very backwards. You guys made such a brilliant cooler but then you gimp it by making the fans proprietary. Two steps forward and one step back.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 3, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> Hi and Welcome, im charl from south wales. see ya around.



Cheers 



PaulieG said:


> (1) Stability testing...Cinebench R23 mystery | Page 2 | TechPowerUp Forums



Rock on, thanks 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Welcome! I won the top giveaway you guys had on TPU about a year ago supposedly giving away a case, a power supply and some other goodies! I didnt want the PC case though and asked if i could swap that for a Dark Rock Pro 4 which is happily cooling my 8600k.
> 
> The installation was very easy especially with the included '_extended range_' screwdriver. But I have one minor gripe with the DRP4 -- You guys have designed and built it around the use of a 135x22mm fan that sits in the middle of the cooler which means that even if i wanted to, i couldnt switch out the fan to anything else because nobody really does 135x22mm or 140x22mm fans... While i understand that the cooler and fans are a package deal as it makes sure that everyone who buys one can expect to get the same level of performance. I think its a missed opportunity as i cant slap any performance fans on. Never mind the wire clips that are only designed for the fans the cooler comes with.
> 
> ...



All good, I respect the feedback, and will indeed share it with my team. Thank you for sharing the story, as the context helps me better explain the issue to the team.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 3, 2021)

140mm fans support throughout and more 4-5 or 6 2.5" SSD's support behind the motherboard, fan controller and bring back the 4 USB ports on front/top panel with a USB-C port.
I don't care much about RGB, nice if I can turn it off.
I'm a Silent Base 600 window black owner, I took out the dvd drive and placed a 140mm fan in the front-top and have the little door open for better airflow while gaming.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> 140mm fans support throughout and more 4-5 or 6 2.5" SSD's support behind the motherboard, fan controller and bring back the 4 USB ports on front/top panel.
> I don't care much about RGB, nice if I can turn it off.
> I'm a Silent Base 600 window black owner, I took out the dvd drive and placed a 140mm fan in the top and have the little door open for better airflow while gaming.


Don't forget front USB-C.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 3, 2021)

I would like to see a case similar to the Meshify C, but nicer if its possible.. on the engineering side..

And a really good fan. Think.. 120x38 and 140x38 but with a quiet motor, maybe 6 phase.. with something like 2.2K limit for when we want to play. If amperage is a problem, maybe consider a PWM controller to go with it, driven by a Molex or two..

Something to cater to the discerning overclocker, with taste.. but without the exceedingly high price of normal boutique brands..

I'm not talking something to house a 2k motherboard, but something for the more than average Joe who enjoys some of the finer things.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> 140mm fans support throughout and more 4-5 or 6 2.5" SSD's support behind the motherboard, fan controller and bring back the 4 USB ports on front/top panel with a USB-C port.
> I don't care much about RGB, nice if I can turn it off.
> I'm a Silent Base 600 window black owner, I took out the dvd drive and placed a 140mm fan in the front-top and have the little door open for better airflow while gaming.



I think we have some of these things across various models, but i see what you are getting at.

I truly do love the Silent Base 600, it is a great chassis, but there is far better to come, especially with feedback from you guys.



kapone32 said:


> Don't forget front USB-C.



I think he did actually mention that unless I am seeing a post response edit.



freeagent said:


> I would like to see a case similar to the Meshify C, but nicer if its possible.. on the engineering side..
> 
> And a really good fan. Think.. 120x38 and 140x38 but with a quiet motor, maybe 6 phase.. with something like 2.2K limit for when we want to play. If amperage is a problem, maybe consider a PWM controller to go with it, driven by a Molex or two..
> 
> ...


This is an interesting one as it resonates a lot with some of the old school Ultra Kaze/Delta days when I used to toy around with really pushing some things. I will be honest and say that there is a lot you are asking that is possible, but some like the 38mm fans which may be a bit less likely.

I'm not saying it won't happen, but I must temper expectations a bit.

Overall I love the enthusiasm and appreciate you taking the time to list all of this as I think there are some valuable tidbits from each of you that may help drive some thinking in the future, both near and far.


----------



## oldwalltree (Feb 4, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Welcome! I won the top giveaway you guys had on TPU about a year ago supposedly giving away a case, a power supply and some other goodies! I didnt want the PC case though and asked if i could swap that for a Dark Rock Pro 4 which is happily cooling my 8600k.
> 
> The installation was very easy especially with the included '_extended range_' screwdriver. But I have one minor gripe with the DRP4 -- You guys have designed and built it around the use of a 135x22mm fan that sits in the middle of the cooler which means that even if i wanted to, i couldnt switch out the fan to anything else because nobody really does 135x22mm or 140x22mm fans... While i understand that the cooler and fans are a package deal as it makes sure that everyone who buys one can expect to get the same level of performance. I think its a missed opportunity as i cant slap any performance fans on. Never mind the wire clips that are only designed for the fans the cooler comes with.
> 
> ...



100% agree with this. I had a DRP4 cooling a 9900k loved the cooler but hated that i couldn't swap fans which ultimately made me swap the cooler out. Also wish they had a white option on the larger air coolers.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

oldwalltree said:


> 100% agree with this. I had a DRP4 cooling a 9900k loved the cooler but hated that i couldn't swap fans which ultimately made me swap the cooler out. Also wish they had a white option on the larger air coolers.



Thank you for sharing, I will be bringing both of these points up for future consideration. It is worth exploring how we can improve things like this.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2021)

@FreedomEclipse and @oldwalltree Did either of you actually try to fit a fan in there?

If you look at images of the tower, it appears there may be room for a 25mm thick fan, but it may do away with anti-vibration measures. Maybe some fan with rubber corners that does not thicken the overall size of the fan? Just spit balling here, but I think it could be done, if a touch ghetto modded to do so.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I would love to see a case in the sub $100 CAD that has support for 140MM throughout.





kapone32 said:


> Yes that is 140mm fan mounting there seems to be a transition to just 120mm in the budget quality cases. It is good to know that there will be more choice too it is indeed paltry in some areas of the PC space for





P4-630 said:


> 140mm fans support throughout and more 4-5 or 6 2.5" SSD's support behind the motherboard, fan controller and bring back the 4 USB ports on front/top panel with a USB-C port.
> I don't care much about RGB, nice if I can turn it off.
> I'm a Silent Base 600 window black owner, I took out the dvd drive and placed a 140mm fan in the front-top and have the little door open for better airflow while gaming.



Hey guys, I went ahead and reviewed all of our chassis lineups to confirm before replying, and all of our chassis minus the Silent Base 600 and Pure Base 600 support 140mm in every position. Even those "600"  chassis support 140mm in virtually all positions except the rear.

Also, being our name is be quiet! I feel it safe to assume we will always offer larger fan mounting since 140mm fans can push a similar amount of air at a lower fan speed with less noise.



sneekypeet said:


> @FreedomEclipse and @oldwalltree Did either of you actually try to fit a fan in there?
> 
> If you look at images of the tower, it appears there may be room for a 25mm thick fan, but it may do away with anti-vibration measures. Maybe some fan with rubber corners that does not thicken the overall size of the fan? Just spit balling here, but I think it could be done, if a touch ghetto modded to do so.



^^ This

I am actually getting hands-on with one of these soon to test this very thing.

If there is an issue, I will indeed pass it on to my team and see how we can address it on future products.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi,
I've always wanted to get some be-quiet high rpm series personally 
Just adds up quick doing push/ pull on many rads plus two large mora 360's 
Got any super large fans for watercool mora 360's ?


----------



## freeagent (Feb 4, 2021)

See, 38mm wouldn't be a bad idear


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I've always wanted to get some be-quiet high rpm series personally
> Just adds up quick doing push/ pull on many rads plus two large mora 360's
> Got any super large fans for watercool mora 360's ?



We do offer both DC (12V) and PWM 120mm based high RPM fans.

DC high-speed: https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/720

PWM high-speed: https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/724

That is the top end Silent Wings 3 models, but the Pure wings also support high speed.

All fans can be found here: https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> @FreedomEclipse and @oldwalltree Did either of you actually try to fit a fan in there?
> 
> If you look at images of the tower, it appears there may be room for a 25mm thick fan, but it may do away with anti-vibration measures. Maybe some fan with rubber corners that does not thicken the overall size of the fan? Just spit balling here, but I think it could be done, if a touch ghetto modded to do so.



I did. I managed to squeeze a 140mm Noctua Redux in there but without the metal fan clips to hold it in. Im not too sure if the blades were making contact with some of the fins. Either way its not an ideal solution.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I did. I managed to squeeze a 140mm Noctua Redux in there but without the metal fan clips to hold it in. Im not too sure if the blades were making contact with some of the fins. Either way its not an ideal solution.


Just wondered if it were possible at all. Thanks.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 4, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> We do offer both DC (12V) and PWM 120mm based high RPM fans.
> 
> DC high-speed: https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/720
> 
> ...


Hi,
Actually I was referring to maybe some 180mm fans seeing a mora 360 can use 4-180mm on each side.


----------



## RainingTacco (Feb 4, 2021)

@be quiet! - Shannon

As we know, the bottom HDD cages are usually not the best idea -not only they cramp the cable space coming from the PSU, they also sometimes collide with front radiator if the case is not long enough. This is my concept. Just as with Meshify 2 move the HDDs behind the shroud and place them vertically. Add a space for THREE 140mm fans on front giving a superior cooling performance option with biggest radiators easily fit on the front. Add angled psu shroud[can be 30 degree if possible] that will guide the air from the bottom front fan. Place 2,5" SSD mounts behind the moterhboard tray. I would easily shell for such pc case 150 usd and it would be better than meshify 2 for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 4, 2021)

Gotta say, I love the Pure Base 500DX. My first ever case, and has fantastic airflow. The fans are great too.

But what I don't enjoy is the little space for routing PSU cables, and that drive bay getting in the way. Had to buy a PSU with more flexible cables just because of that.


----------



## authorized (Feb 4, 2021)

You can remove that drive bay though and put ssds in other places around the case, there's room for 4 I think.
Unless you have hdds that you didn't write in system specs?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 4, 2021)

I can remove the drive bay yes, but that would make it look awful and my gpu support mount would be unusable


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Actually I was referring to maybe some 180mm fans seeing a mora 360 can use 4-180mm on each side.



This is something that you will notice does not have many good options. Unfortunately, the demand for these sort of size fans has never been very strong and only seems to be waning as time progresses. You may notice that almost all of the 180mm/200mm fans are made by chassis manufacturers who have a case they use them in.

On top of that, you may note that I mentioned 180/200mm as that part of the fan market has been a bit of a mess since some "180mm" fans have a 180mm hole spacing, but 200m fan frame and vice versa. This makes for a very convoluted product to approach.



RainingTacco said:


> @be quiet! - Shannon
> 
> As we know, the bottom HDD cages are usually not the best idea -not only they cramp the cable space coming from the PSU, they also sometimes collide with front radiator if the case is not long enough. This is my concept. Just as with Meshify 2 move the HDDs behind the shroud and place them vertically. Add a space for THREE 140mm fans on front giving a superior cooling performance option with biggest radiators easily fit on the front. Add angled psu shroud[can be 30 degree if possible] that will guide the air from the bottom front fan. Place 2,5" SSD mounts behind the moterhboard tray. I would easily shell for such pc case 150 usd and it would be better than meshify 2 for sure.



This is an interesting idea and some of this you may see on a future chassis, not necessarily the sloped PSU shroud, but it's possible. as far as the motherboard tray mounting of SSD's and larger storage has been done to varying degrees on our chassis, it has not been accomplished to the extent you are explaining yet with something like the Pure Base 500DX.

Stay tuned as we are working on new chassis models rather consistently, and while I am not going to say you will see something in the next quarter, I think we may have something that fits what you're looking for down the road a tick.



Alexa said:


> Gotta say, I love the Pure Base 500DX. My first ever case, and has fantastic airflow. The fans are great too.
> 
> But what I don't enjoy is the little space for routing PSU cables, and that drive bay getting in the way. Had to buy a PSU with more flexible cables just because of that.



Thank you for the feedback and I am glad you love the chassis, it seems to have been quite a positive reception based on aesthetic and performance mix. As far as the HDD cage, that can be moved a bit for clearance or even removed entirely if you are not using 3.5" storage drives to give more room below the shroud.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 4, 2021)

As said above I know I can remove it but my GPU mount becomes unusable & it doesn't look as good. Here's hoping the PSU that arrives tomorrow will fit just fine.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

Alexa said:


> I can remove the drive bay yes, but that would make it look awful and my gpu support mount would be unusable



You can also move it slightly for more clearance as I said above.

Also just for my knowledge which GPU support are you using? and can it be applied to the PSU should instead?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 4, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> You can also move it slightly for more clearance as I said above.
> 
> Also just for my knowledge which GPU support are you using? and can it be applied to the PSU should instead?


Nope the drive bay is as far away as it would go from my PSU.

I'm using an adjustable post GPU mount that sits on the drive bay. Not tall enough to reach my gpu if the drive bay is removed. GPU is too big, can't sit it on the PSU shroud.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Nope the drive bay is as far away as it would go from my PSU.
> 
> I'm using an adjustable post GPU mount that sits on the drive bay. Not tall enough to reach my gpu if the drive bay is removed. GPU is too big, can't sit it on the PSU shroud.


Ok, cool... The reason I asked is that the GPU you have listed comes with a support bracket that mounts to the rear I/O mounting, so I was trying to figure out which you were using as I looked at the pics you posted on PCPartPicker.

I see the post mount now, it was just hard to discern from the picture and lighting. I am a bit surprised that could not sit on the PSU shroud, but I understand that is how you want to configure it, and I respect that.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi,
Yes I have and they aren't cheap either
I'm pretty much likely going to do some of these with a controller 


			https://www.amazon.com/Performance-Electric-Radiator-Reversible-%EF%BC%88Diameter/dp/B01MQFSKN3/ref=pd_sbs_263_7?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01MQFSKN3&pd_rd_r=34944d58-a3da-467f-a6a5-ad92be2fd604&pd_rd_w=wpkpo&pd_rd_wg=kIpHd&pf_rd_p=bdc67ba8-ab69-42ee-b8d8-8f5336b36a83&pf_rd_r=3WPB6045TSAFMYYE9ZV8&refRID=3WPB6045TSAFMYYE9ZV8&th=1


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 4, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yes I have and they aren't cheap either
> I'm pretty much likely going to do some of these with a controller
> 
> ...



Well, that is certainly one way to do it.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 4, 2021)

Damn Shannon that you?


----------



## RainingTacco (Feb 4, 2021)

Someone actually modded their case with sloped PSU shroud 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmods/comments/i5gd3a


----------



## xrobwx71 (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome, Shannon!


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 4, 2021)

Well Howdy there Mr./Ms. beQ rep 

I've never owned or used any of your company's products, but do take note whenever a new case or other item is released, and I believe alot of what ya'll make is really nice....

Having said that, I have to tell you that some of my biggest pet peeves, especially with so-called "NEW" cases are:

A) the lack of USB-C ports on the front... it is 2021 after all, and these ports have been around for like 6+ years now 
B) the inclusion of the antique USB-1 or 2 ports...see above
C) the option to order a case with a complete, BTO cooling solution (yes, I know ya'll make both cases & fans, among other things).  I know this would add to the price, but for some, I think it would be ideal to have a new case arrive & be 100% ready to go, cooling-wise, right out of the box...  no muss, no fuss 
D) Reading the headlines about the release of a so-called "NEW" case, only to have it turn out to be yet ANUTHA, regurgitated copy/paste of the 45 year old, same ole same same lame lame boring-assed rectangular boxen, with no design effort whatsoever other than slapping on some rgb here or there, or a strip of colored plastic or other useless & cheap looking embellishments....

On another note, I find it interestingly odd that your system specs say that you use a Lan Li case instead of one of your own....


----------



## claes (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome @be quiet! - Shannon , best of luck here! Not gonna lie, I tho I there’s good reason you see so few reps on this forum, but hope you fare well!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 4, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Well, that is certainly one way to do it.


Hi,
Yep with a mo-ra3 you'd already be thinking outside the box lol
Don't worry I still have regular radiators too


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> Well Howdy there Mr./Ms. beQ rep



Shannon is married, that would be Mrs. 



TBH, its not a chick, its a sasquatch missing hair on their face.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forums Shannon. I've been running a few be quiet! products like case fans and power supplies, but had great experiences with them.

There's a number of things I like about be quiet!:

1. They're actually serious about maintaining a standard of quality and don't put their name on cheap junk


> ....we had not explored much in the space of RGB, as we prefer a clean subdued aesthetic....


2. ^ This
3. They don't just copy designs willy-nilly according to whatever is popular in the market, instead they stay true to their own designs

Cases are a funny topic because I haven't purchased a new case in the last five years. The reality is that nobody knows how to make a true professional-looking and functional case with premium quality. No windows, no RGB, no garish front bezel designs. Instead I look for decent airflow and dust filtering, top exhaust capabilities, readily accessible 5 1/4" drive bays and real provisions for front panel ports. My Antec Three Hundred U3 ticked all these boxes with a brilliant high quality design at an affordable price, but unfortunately these type of cases have faded from the market and have been forgotten. They still technically exist, but practical designs are normally reserved for cheap models where the quality and durability just isn't there.

I do like be quiet! cases such as the Dark Base 700, however prioritizing support for large front radiators means no 5 1/4" drive bays are provided. The Dark Base Pro 900 Rev 2 seems to address that issue however now we're talking nearly double the cost. Considering that it supports E-ATX, no doubt it will be too big to fit on my desk. I guess the Pure Base 600 is the best all-rounder despite being one of the more budget-oriented options.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 5, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> Damn Shannon that you?







RainingTacco said:


> Someone actually modded their case with sloped PSU shroud
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmods/comments/i5gd3a



Hey, thats kinda cool tbh, im not saying its a bad thing, but overall there is some airflow taht the PSU can appreciate vs just trying to scavenge from the vent below it which in most cases it sits a solid 10-15mm above.



xrobwx71 said:


> Welcome, Shannon!








bonehead123 said:


> Well Howdy there Mr./Ms. beQ rep
> 
> I've never owned or used any of your company's products, but do take note whenever a new case or other item is released, and I believe alot of what ya'll make is really nice....
> 
> ...



Hey there, I must say, nice name, tbh to get that out of the way. I'm gonna address these in the order in which you typed them.

Intro) It's ok that you have never owned a be quiet! product, however, its never too late to do so 
A) Well, we have not introduced any chassis yet in 2021, but don't worry, we have included Type-C for pretty much any new case entry over the last year, such as the Silent Base 802 and the Pure Base 500DX.
B) Agreed, but when was the last time there was a USB 1.0 port on a chassis? I think those went away the same time FireWire did (Yes, I am that old)
C) This is not a horrible idea but would have to be constrained to very specific SKUs in order to control what can only be described as an unholy mess of a product to manage.
D) I have considered this for a few minutes and while the Ctrl - C / Ctrl - V aspect I agree with, I do think your harsh mention of a rectangle box is a bit misguided. I personally have considered how I would build an effective and rational PC chassis out of everything from quatrefoils, parallelograms, polygons, and scalene triangles among so many other geometric shapes but it always leads back to squares or rectangles. Turns out that a quad set of ninety-degree angles makes for a very stable base structure. /s

Sub Note) I would rather not lie to you guys about my specs which is why it is listed as such. I joined be quiet! in September 2020 and will be rebuilding in one of our chassis most likely when I can get a Ryzen 5000 CPU. I mean especially since our LCS support is vastly improving 



claes said:


> Welcome @be quiet! - Shannon , best of luck here! Not gonna lie, I tho I there’s good reason you see so few reps on this forum, but hope you fare well!



Thank you for the kind welcome, and don't worry I came with a flame suit prepared. I am a survivor of pre-social media chat rooms and forums. I think/hope I will be ok 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep with a mo-ra3 you'd already be thinking outside the box lol
> Don't worry I still have regular radiators too



HAH, I am interested to see the performance with all of that, but as a gearhead along with being a tech geek, I will say be cautious with the automotive fans as their draw is immense. Make sure you have it on a proper supply of power to support them as those motors are no joke and can really pull some juice.



sneekypeet said:


> Shannon is married, that would be Mrs.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, its not a chick, its a sasquatch missing hair on their face.



Why am I an IT?!?! you know I can hear/read this right? And please don't disparage a sasquatch by saying I look like it 



PooPipeBoy said:


> Welcome to the forums Shannon. I've been running a few be quiet! products like case fans and power supplies, but had great experiences with them.
> 
> There's a number of things I like about be quiet!:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words, and I understand where you're coming from. One thing to note is that 5.25" bays are going the way of the dodo, and a vast majority of users desire them to be removed. However, we do have another option that may or may not fit your needs, check out the Silent Base 600. https://www.bequiet.com/en/case/642


----------



## AsRock (Feb 5, 2021)

RainingTacco said:


> @be quiet! - Shannon
> 
> As we know, the bottom HDD cages are usually not the best idea -not only they cramp the cable space coming from the PSU, they also sometimes collide with front radiator if the case is not long enough. This is my concept. Just as with Meshify 2 move the HDDs behind the shroud and place them vertically. Add a space for THREE 140mm fans on front giving a superior cooling performance option with biggest radiators easily fit on the front. Add angled psu shroud[can be 30 degree if possible] that will guide the air from the bottom front fan. Place 2,5" SSD mounts behind the moterhboard tray. I would easily shell for such pc case 150 usd and it would be better than meshify 2 for sure.




I would like it more if the PSU was at the top sideways taking in air from the side panel and then a HDD\SSD cage would fit aside it and could even add a 90mm+ fan too.

Then you could have the bottom bringing air in directly to the GPU.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 5, 2021)

AsRock said:


> I would like it more if the PSU was at the top sideways taking in air from the side panel and then a HDD\SSD cage would fit aside it and could even add a 90mm+ fan too.
> 
> Then you could have the bottom bringing air in directly to the GPU.


I've seen a few design implementations like this that have worked well. It is not something we are against exploring, but as we do a lot of engineering in our products, it also has to make sense from a layout standpoint. I don't see any reason why we could not explore this deeper on upcoming enclosures.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 5, 2021)

It would be nice to have a high quality vertical case layout that isn't cheap and can accommodate water 360 or 420mm

Something like this:


 

So many standard ATX variants...


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2021)

Welcome to TPU @be quiet! - Shannon !!!!!


----------



## claes (Feb 5, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> It would be nice to have a high quality vertical case layout that isn't cheap and can accommodate water 360 or 420mm
> 
> Something like this:
> View attachment 187147
> ...


What case is that? Looks so familiar!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 6, 2021)

claes said:


> What case is that? Looks so familiar!



Darkflash v22 - great layout but the materials are a bit cheap and it's really not designed well for water.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> I've seen a few design implementations like this that have worked well. It is not something we are against exploring, but as we do a lot of engineering in our products, it also has to make sense from a layout standpoint. I don't see any reason why we could not explore this deeper on upcoming enclosures.


Yes thermaltake ( like the one i use now ) ( about 8+ ? years ago ) used it kind of, they just did not have the PSU the right way around.

Well it's what i been waiting for for a long time now, well that and plenty of space for HDD\SSD's


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 6, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Thank you for the kind words, and I understand where you're coming from. One thing to note is that 5.25" bays are going the way of the dodo, and a vast majority of users desire them to be removed. However, we do have another option that may or may not fit your needs, check out the Silent Base 600. https://www.bequiet.com/en/case/642



You're welcome. Sad whenever I hear that 5 1/4" expansion is going out. I was standing in the DVD section of a retailer a while back and heard some voices walking past saying "god, do people actually still even use these crappy discs?". I mean _obviously_ disc drives will be gone eventually, but getting rid of front panel expansion entirely has always just seemed like such a backwards step in functionality. I guess there's a lot of customers who want to buy a case with provisions for a massive front rad "just in case" they decide to do watercooling at some point. But that's the whole point about expansion, there's always a "just in case" mentality involved.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> You're welcome. Sad whenever I hear that 5 1/4" expansion is going out. I was standing in the DVD section of a retailer a while back and heard some voices walking past saying "god, do people actually still even use these crappy discs?". I mean _obviously_ disc drives will be gone eventually, but getting rid of front panel expansion entirely has always just seemed like such a backwards step in functionality. I guess there's a lot of customers who want to buy a case with provisions for a massive front rad "just in case" they decide to do watercooling at some point. But that's the whole point about expansion, there's always a "just in case" mentality involved.



Well in my case as many fans up front is the best as summer times in the house hit around 35c. So not it's not all about water cooling.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 6, 2021)

Is there any future expansions going into laptops, so you guys can make laptops be quite!, instead of be noisey!.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 8, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Welcome to TPU @be quiet! - Shannon !!!!!



Cheers, thank you.



AsRock said:


> Yes thermaltake ( like the one i use now ) ( about 8+ ? years ago ) used it kind of, they just did not have the PSU the right way around.
> 
> Well it's what i been waiting for for a long time now, well that and plenty of space for HDD\SSD's



I totally get what you're saying, it is something I will look into and bring up.



PooPipeBoy said:


> You're welcome. Sad whenever I hear that 5 1/4" expansion is going out. I was standing in the DVD section of a retailer a while back and heard some voices walking past saying "god, do people actually still even use these crappy discs?". I mean _obviously_ disc drives will be gone eventually, but getting rid of front panel expansion entirely has always just seemed like such a backwards step in functionality. I guess there's a lot of customers who want to buy a case with provisions for a massive front rad "just in case" they decide to do watercooling at some point. But that's the whole point about expansion, there's always a "just in case" mentality involved.



I agree it is sad as I come from the era of the IBM XT. I miss a lot of the practical parts of a PC, but we must also remember that the market always shifts to what the majority of consumers demand. Then when you consider that most PC's nowadays are as much a showpiece/art as they are functional computers, it kind of makes sense as to why the omission of the functional but less appealing cutouts or openings is going to happen.



yotano211 said:


> Is there any future expansions going into laptops, so you guys can make laptops be quite!, instead of be noisey!.



Hah, no, I would say that there is a slim to no chance of that in the foreseeable future. However, much like your chances of being killed by a cow may be extremely low, it is never zero.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 8, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Cheers, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're telling me there is a chance, YEA!!!!!!!!
Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 9, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Hah, no, I would say that there is a slim to no chance of that in the foreseeable future. However, much like your chances of being killed by a cow may be extremely low, it is never zero.


Around 20 people die per year by cows.
So you are saying a low volume production run is possible?


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 9, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Around 20 people die per year by cows.
> So you are saying a low volume production run is possible?


Let's spread those rumors on reddit.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 9, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> So you're telling me there is a chance, YEA!!!!!!!!
> Dumb and Dumber









Caring1 said:


> Around 20 people die per year by cows.
> So you are saying a low volume production run is possible?







No, not likely



yotano211 said:


> Let's spread those rumors on reddit.







In all seriousness, it's not likely we would get into laptops tbh. However, that's not to say we would never work on a project like this, it's just not something I have seen even remotely alluded to on any of our roadmaps or planning.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 9, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> View attachment 187660
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all cool, keep up the good work. 
Thanks for the laughs


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 10, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Its all cool, keep up the good work.
> Thanks for the laughs


This, my friend... is what I do.

I drink and I know things.... errr wait, that's the wrong role.

I drink and I know things.... yep same line, but, oh well, it's applicable.

Cheers.


----------



## IBMer (Feb 10, 2021)

Just catching up!
Welcome to TPU Shannon and be quiet!
I always loved be quiet! cases and fans, I recommanded them warmly and it was a pleasure assembling PCs in them for friends.

However, for my own builds, I'm a compact cases enthusiast. 
Did be quiet! ever make an ITX case? Maybe I missed it.
If not I would love to see what be quiet can do in that aisle, and not to mention, mod it 

Oh and really too bad 5.25" baies are getting out of fashion... single baie/short depth 5.25" pump/reservoir combos (XSPC and EKWB come to mind) still offer compact layout options... plus they are a nostalgic touch for modern builds of those of us who actually used 5.25" floppies 

Cheers.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 10, 2021)

IBMer said:


> Just catching up!
> Welcome to TPU Shannon and be quiet!
> I always loved be quiet! cases and fans, I recommanded them warmly and it was a pleasure assembling PCs in them for friends.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the welcome.

ITX has been a hot topic for me since I joined be quiet!, and know you have an ally on that front as I have been pushing regularly on how we can embrace the SFF community with new options.

As I said earlier in this thread, it is a pet project of mine to push for SFF, but that doesn't mean it is something you will see tomorrow or any time super quickly, as our development cycle due to the detail we try to go to with design and considerations means even if we do offer one, it will be a short bit before you see a completed non-prototype or retail available option.

Also, as you alluded to, and I explained, I too come from the bygone XT era, but much like most cars now have standard power windows, I still fondly look back on cars with keyed locks and crank windows. But much like that market, the chassis market is evolving as well


----------



## IBMer (Feb 10, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> As I said earlier in this thread, it is a pet project of mine to push for SFF, but that doesn't mean it is something you will see tomorrow or any time super quickly, as our development cycle due to the detail we try to go to with design and considerations means even if we do offer one, it will be a short bit before you see a completed non-prototype or retail available option.


Exciting!



be quiet! - Shannon said:


> I still fondly look back on cars with keyed locks and crank windows. But much like that market, the chassis market is evolving as well


Agreed, nothing I cannot carve out with a dremel anyway, much easier than putting back working crank windows on a Tesla


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2021)

Subbing. Be quiet make good stuff, this thread could have gold in it


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Subbing. Be quiet make good stuff, this thread could have gold in it


If I have my way, mostly meme's


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 11, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Cheers for the welcome.
> 
> ITX has been a hot topic for me since I joined be quiet!, and know you have an ally on that front as I have been pushing regularly on how we can embrace the SFF community with new options.
> 
> ...


Take some inspiration from Sliger, SFF reddit and OptimumTech YT. Don't do the same thing so many other case manufacturers do like NZXT with their initially popular but proven shit H1, and produce something that ticks all the _consoomer _boxes but isn't actually practical, efficient and well thought out.

BeQuiet has a chance to do something other case manufacturers have only touched on so far.

Future is smaller PCs, storage, removable media etc all gotten much, much smaller. Only thing need space for is heatsinks/radiators and clearance for airflow/modular standards.  Additionally, as I, and many others have proven, you can have a zero compromise build in a quarter (or less) of the typical volume of a standard ATX case.

(I know, 3070 in there at the moment, but I will put a 3090 in under water, once optimus WB is in stock).


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 11, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> My name is Shannon, I am the marketing manager for USA and Canada for be quiet!....


Hi Robb: Congratulations and welcome to Germany and greetings from a German born American also formerly from the great Buckeye State. Have been watching your reviews since the "Cougar Panzer-G Chassis" during your early Tweaktown days. Hats off to your great background with Björn's, AVADirect, Thermaltake, etc. Working for the Germans will now however be a new twist and as they would want to become closer (or better said getting a bigger piece) of the American/Canadian tech-market. Your new friends from Listan GmbH near Hamburg or the German point of views on the general variety of subjects are a indeed a bit different in many ways.  From a 'cultural point of view' I would recommend to be checking in with Germany's most visited tech-online magazine "ComputerBase." The tech-specs are basically all the same, but the participants do speak another language no pun intended. In this respect its always good to see the coin from both sides. Welcome again and best of luck to you.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 11, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Take some inspiration from Sliger, SFF reddit and OptimumTech YT. Don't do the same thing so many other case manufacturers do like NZXT with their initially popular but proven shit H1, and produce something that ticks all the _consoomer _boxes but isn't actually practical, efficient and well thought out.
> 
> BeQuiet has a chance to do something other case manufacturers have only touched on so far.
> 
> ...



This is indeed my goal, is to do something special. Time will tell how it fares, but being be quiet! I have no doubt new and exciting (and quiet!) stuff will be soon to come  



Tom Sunday said:


> Hi Robb: Congratulations and welcome to Germany and greetings from a German born American also formerly from the great Buckeye State. Have been watching your reviews since the "Cougar Panzer-G Chassis" during your early Tweaktown days. Hats off to your great background with Björn's, AVADirect, Thermaltake, etc. Working for the Germans will now however be a new twist and as they would want to become closer (or better said getting a bigger piece) of the American/Canadian tech-market. Your new friends from Listan GmbH near Hamburg or the German point of views on the general variety of subjects are a indeed a bit different in many ways.  From a 'cultural point of view' I would recommend to be checking in with Germany's most visited tech-online magazine "ComputerBase." The tech-specs are basically all the same, but the participants do speak another language no pun intended. In this respect its always good to see the coin from both sides. Welcome again and best of luck to you.



I fear you have me at a bit of a disadvantage, you know a lot about me, but I do not you. My apologies if we met in the past and I am not putting two and two together.

Have we met?


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 11, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> This is indeed my goal, is to do something special. Time will tell how it fares, but being be quiet! I have no doubt new and exciting (and quiet!) stuff will be soon to come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have never met. I am simply just a enthusiast on the sideline and remember good people when I see them. Born in Hamburg, Germany and worked for DeBartolo in Youngstown, OH for 10-years. This helped to get my attention and then your appointment at  'be quite.' Its a small world afterall. Again all the best to you!


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 11, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> This is indeed my goal, is to do something special. Time will tell how it fares, but being be quiet! I have no doubt new and exciting (and quiet!) stuff will be soon to come



I think a chimney style case with blocked out, sound dampening t. glass or metal side panels, bottom to top airflow would be ideal. Whether it was conventional box, or tall tower with slim, square base. Maybe a design for air cooled gpu with side vents, and one with no vents for liquid cooled system.

Small cases have easily controlled case flow management, hence why I'm suggesting chimney style, so theres no fighting for direction/breathing. There's also the advantage of low internal air volume which can be replaced with fresh air quickly.

Seasonic did their silly distribution PSU case/module, which is pretty much useless for full ATX unless you actually think it looks good, but built into an itx case that was heavily volume optimised for size and airflow, an equivalent would work well.

Check out singularity computers.

There's stuff you can do with 1x120 at bottom and 1x120 at top, or dual 2x1 fans at top/bottom. These seem to be the most space efficient/cooling effective designs.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 11, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> We have never met. I am simply just a enthusiast on the sideline and remember good people when I see them. Born in Hamburg, Germany and worked for DeBartolo in Youngstown, OH for 10-years. This helped to get my attention and then your appointment at  'be quite.' Its a small world afterall. Again all the best to you!


I have been a big fan of the Dark Rock Pro 4 and the Dark Rock TF. Both fine pieces of German engineering. I own both. My thoughts recently though have been a lot on the mounting details! Including all available presentl AIO cooler fitments from others. What I noticed is that the later this year arriving Alder Lake generation has a substantially larger 'rectangular shaped' CPU. (500 more pins and a LGA 1700) Will thus all current CPU cooler manufactures be requiring to producing a cooling product specifically made for and or fitting the Alder Lake CPU? I am not sure if Intel themselves have taken an official position on this, because ultimately for them it will come down to standing by their CPU warranties, performance and quelling marketing concerns. Thoughts?


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 13, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> Alder Lake generation has a substantially larger 'rectangular shaped' CPU. (500 more pins and a LGA 1700) Will thus all current CPU cooler manufactures be requiring to producing a cooling product specifically made for and or fitting the Alder Lake CPU?


To feeding a bit more info onto the subject, I today just read on Wikipedia titled LGA 1700: "LGA 1700 is designed as a replacement for the LGA 1200 (known as Socket H5). LGA 1700 has 1700 protruding pins to make contact with the pads on the processor. Unlike its predecessor LGA 1200, it'll have 500 more pins, which required a major change in socket and processor sizes; it is 7.5 mm longer. It is the first major change in Intel's LGA desktop CPU socket size since LGA 775 introduction in 2004, especially for consumer-grade CPU sockets. Larger size also required change in heatsink fastening holes configuration, making previously used cooling solutions incompatible with LGA 1700 motherboards and CPUs."

If this is correct we are most certainly going to be in for a major cooling solution issue and which hopefully will be clarified real soon by "official comments and or statements" from manufacturers and Intel.
​


----------



## Toothless (Feb 13, 2021)

Can I be your model for showing off products? I even have two photogenic cats that could join.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> To feeding a bit more info onto the subject, I today just read on Wikipedia titled LGA 1700: "LGA 1700 is designed as a replacement for the LGA 1200 (known as Socket H5). LGA 1700 has 1700 protruding pins to make contact with the pads on the processor. Unlike its predecessor LGA 1200, it'll have 500 more pins, which required a major change in socket and processor sizes; it is 7.5 mm longer. It is the first major change in Intel's LGA desktop CPU socket size since LGA 775 introduction in 2004, especially for consumer-grade CPU sockets. Larger size also required change in heatsink fastening holes configuration, making previously used cooling solutions incompatible with LGA 1700 motherboards and CPUs."
> 
> If this is correct we are most certainly going to be in for a major cooling solution issue and which hopefully will be clarified real soon by "official comments and or statements" from manufacturers and Intel.
> ​



Coolers are already designed to fit socket LGA2066, LGA1700 would fit within that same area.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 13, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My name is Shannon, I am the marketing manager for USA and Canada for be quiet!
> 
> ...



Great to see such an involved rep on TPU! 

I'm not really one for traditional ATX towers, but the SFF space can always use more competition! That said, I agree with some of the sentiment here that I'd much rather see a time-tested, well-developed product that is distinctly Be Quiet and plays to BQ's strengths, even if it's a little bigger in volume.

If you guys put out a reasonably compact mATX tower that is as well-made and practical as the 500DX, I probably will be building in it at some point in the future for friends or family as most of the stuff I built for them is mATX.

Great cases, but I'm _really_ not impressed with the fans. I love the SW3's vibration mounts (sturdy, unique and well thought-out), but that's about it; they seriously lack the ability to push adequate amounts of air, and sacrificing nearly all airflow for quietness is...well, not very balanced lol. I'm thinking of getting another pair of redux 120s or A12x25s for an experiment, to see just how much the SW3 135/120 are holding back my Dark Rock Pro 4 (in itself a very stout cooler, fans not so much).

Only other gripe I have is that the cooler department still doesn't know how to bend fan clips to incorporate a simple tab into them (lol), but I guess that's hardly got anything to do with cases.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Only other gripe I have is that the cooler department still doesn't know how to bend fan clips to incorporate a simple tab into them (lol), but I guess that's hardly got anything to do with cases.



God yes, the clips are a PITA with that


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 13, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> We have never met. I am simply just a enthusiast on the sideline and remember good people when I see them. Born in Hamburg, Germany and worked for DeBartolo in Youngstown, OH for 10-years. (this when we bought the San Francisco 49's for $13 Million) This helped to get my attention and then your appointment at  'be quite.' Its a small world afterall. Again all the best to you!


Hi Shannon...just a side note on the RGB. I think that 'be quite' has done a fine job to date in representing their products here in the USA and getting the high quality of German engineering across quite well. Even the 'ultra' critical German enthusiast market has given 'be quite' much added respect and promoted the following of their products.

As to the RGB side that is a good question and as almost all manufacturer marketing departments have been pondering or regurgitating that question as well. How much is enough or too little? In the case of 'be quite' in the States and Canada, I totally mirror your previous comment: "We prefer a clean subdued aesthetic." My thinking is that 'be quite' should stay on a 'subdued course' as it like "Porsche Design" will thus better stand the test of time and continues to be recognized to present and produce quality over flash. I also believe that that the entire RGB craze will ultimately shrink and or restrict itself to much less of a marketing tool and or requirement by the masses.

What differentiates 'be quite' to date from the rest of the pack is its German engineering and design. The fantastically designed Dark Rock cooling solutions and the recent introduction of the 'Straight Power' supplies have already led the way. My final take-away: "Allow 'be quite' to be the top engineering company it already is and keeping on to be distinctive and forward in its design and quality. Batteries and flashy light shows not included.

I recently overheard someone talk about a major AIO manufacturer and noted: "I wish they would find a way in dropping their performances in 'Temps' by 10 degrees or lower, instead of giving me more bling?" Enough said!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2021)

So now that i've had time to think about what i'd like to see with changes to be quiet products:

1. notches in the fan clips
2. optional RGB (optional clip-on ARGB tops to the air coolers would work amazing)
3. ITX cases!


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 16, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> We have never met. I am simply just a enthusiast on the sideline and remember good people when I see them. Born in Hamburg, Germany and worked for DeBartolo in Youngstown, OH for 10-years. This helped to get my attention and then your appointment at  'be quite.' Its a small world afterall. Again all the best to you!



Well, cheers, thank you for following along!



dgianstefani said:


> I think a chimney style case with blocked out, sound dampening t. glass or metal side panels, bottom to top airflow would be ideal. Whether it was conventional box, or tall tower with slim, square base. Maybe a design for air cooled gpu with side vents, and one with no vents for liquid cooled system.
> 
> Small cases have easily controlled case flow management, hence why I'm suggesting chimney style, so theres no fighting for direction/breathing. There's also the advantage of low internal air volume which can be replaced with fresh air quickly.
> 
> ...



These are excellent points and something i have considered. Thank you for sharing.



Tom Sunday said:


> I have been a big fan of the Dark Rock Pro 4 and the Dark Rock TF. Both fine pieces of German engineering. I own both. My thoughts recently though have been a lot on the mounting details! Including all available presentl AIO cooler fitments from others. What I noticed is that the later this year arriving Alder Lake generation has a substantially larger 'rectangular shaped' CPU. (500 more pins and a LGA 1700) Will thus all current CPU cooler manufactures be requiring to producing a cooling product specifically made for and or fitting the Alder Lake CPU? I am not sure if Intel themselves have taken an official position on this, because ultimately for them it will come down to standing by their CPU warranties, performance and quelling marketing concerns. Thoughts?



I have seen some of the detailed leaks of the socket and I cannot directly comment on an unannounced/unreleased product. be quiet! will always work toward ensuring our products can adequately cool any current desktop processor. Whether that means a standalone product like the TR4 model Dark Rock Pro TR4, will very much depend upon IHS surface area and also where the logic components reside that need to be cooled.

However, for cooler feedback, gimme time, I will be opening a thread in the cooler section as well.



Tom Sunday said:


> To feeding a bit more info onto the subject, I today just read on Wikipedia titled LGA 1700: "LGA 1700 is designed as a replacement for the LGA 1200 (known as Socket H5). LGA 1700 has 1700 protruding pins to make contact with the pads on the processor. Unlike its predecessor LGA 1200, it'll have 500 more pins, which required a major change in socket and processor sizes; it is 7.5 mm longer. It is the first major change in Intel's LGA desktop CPU socket size since LGA 775 introduction in 2004, especially for consumer-grade CPU sockets. Larger size also required change in heatsink fastening holes configuration, making previously used cooling solutions incompatible with LGA 1700 motherboards and CPUs."
> 
> If this is correct we are most certainly going to be in for a major cooling solution issue and which hopefully will be clarified real soon by "official comments and or statements" from manufacturers and Intel.
> ​



Same answer as above  



Toothless said:


> Can I be your model for showing off products? I even have two photogenic cats that could join.



I cannot make such an offer at this time, but I always welcome kitteh pics!



sneekypeet said:


> Coolers are already designed to fit socket LGA2066, LGA1700 would fit within that same area.



Within reason, this is true, however, if the purported leaks are true the Alder lake chips IHS could actually be long enough that not all contact bases will cover them.



tabascosauz said:


> Great to see such an involved rep on TPU!
> 
> I'm not really one for traditional ATX towers, but the SFF space can always use more competition! That said, I agree with some of the sentiment here that I'd much rather see a time-tested, well-developed product that is distinctly Be Quiet and plays to BQ's strengths, even if it's a little bigger in volume.
> 
> ...



All great points and things as I have mentioned I am pushing to get going. However, for cooler feedback, gimme time, Iwill be opening a thread in the cooler section as well.



Mussels said:


> God yes, the clips are a PITA with that



Heard loud and clear 



Tom Sunday said:


> Hi Shannon...just a side note on the RGB. I think that 'be quite' has done a fine job to date in representing their products here in the USA and getting the high quality of German engineering across quite well. Even the 'ultra' critical German enthusiast market has given 'be quite' much added respect and promoted the following of their products.
> 
> As to the RGB side that is a good question and as almost all manufacturer marketing departments have been pondering or regurgitating that question as well. How much is enough or too little? In the case of 'be quite' in the States and Canada, I totally mirror your previous comment: "We prefer a clean subdued aesthetic." My thinking is that 'be quite' should stay on a 'subdued course' as it like "Porsche Design" will thus better stand the test of time and continues to be recognized to present and produce quality over flash. I also believe that that the entire RGB craze will ultimately shrink and or restrict itself to much less of a marketing tool and or requirement by the masses.
> 
> ...



This is why I stated it as Idid, we focus on the design first along with aesthetic close behind, but if a chassis cannot be made to do its job well, then there is no point in making it pretty. Or, making it at all for that matter 



Mussels said:


> So now that i've had time to think about what i'd like to see with changes to be quiet products:
> 
> 1. notches in the fan clips
> 2. optional RGB (optional clip-on ARGB tops to the air coolers would work amazing)
> 3. ITX cases!



1) New thread on cooling coming soon
2) It's possible, but nothing you will see in the coming few quarters. (Cool idea though and something worth looking into)
3) Believe me, you are preaching to the choir bro. I'm working on it


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Within reason, this is true, however, if the purported leaks are true the Alder lake chips IHS could actually be long enough that not all contact bases will cover them.



Right, forgot where I was posting.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you guys for the feedback, and please feel free to discuss any other ideas you have, and i will be opening up threads in the cooling and PSU section just to ensure the threads can stay more focused on the topic for that category.


You guys rock!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Thank you guys for the feedback, and please feel free to discuss any other ideas you have, and i will be opening up threads in the cooling and PSU section just to ensure the threads can stay more focused on the topic for that category.
> 
> 
> You guys *dark* rock *pro*!


made that... cooler... for you


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Mar 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> made that... cooler... for you


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 3, 2021)

Glad you're here Shannon! I have several be quiet! components and love them all.


----------



## maxfly (Mar 3, 2021)

I have always held be quiet! fans in very high regard but havent had an opportunity to use any of your other gear yet. I look forward to seeing what kind of goodies you guys come out with in the coming months and years. Particularly this coming year while you have an essentially captive audience ;D


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 3, 2021)

be quiet! GPU's would be most welcomed, ok any GPU's would be most welcomed, but quiet ones would be especially welcomed!!!


----------



## claes (Mar 3, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> be quiet! GPU's would be most welcomed, ok any GPU's would be most welcomed, but quiet ones would be especially welcomed!!!


To speak to that more directly, I’d love to see a bequiet GPU cooler. I know it’s a losing market with all of the socket changes and “Intel entering the game,” buy it’d be fun to give all of those AIB partners a run for their money.

Honestly, if you guys just came out with a bracket to fit your CPU coolers to GPUs I’d buy it in a second (everyone’s just filling those PCIe slots with SSDs anyway).


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Mar 3, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> Glad you're here Shannon! I have several be quiet! components and love them all.



Thats awesome to hear, and please feel free to share anything you would like to see. Cannot guarantee it will happen, but I am always open to ideas



maxfly said:


> I have always held be quiet! fans in very high regard but havent had an opportunity to use any of your other gear yet. I look forward to seeing what kind of goodies you guys come out with in the coming months and years. Particularly this coming year while you have an essentially captive audience ;D



Welp, hopefully, the audience won't be captive for much longer, but I still hope to impress as we push for newer better offerings over the coming time.



Blaylock said:


> be quiet! GPU's would be most welcomed, ok any GPU's would be most welcomed, but quiet ones would be especially welcomed!!!



When I said "Please share anything you would like to see" I feel like I should have been more precise 



claes said:


> To speak to that more directly, I’d love to see a bequiet GPU cooler. I know it’s a losing market with all of the socket changes and “Intel entering the game,” buy it’d be fun to give all of those AIB partners a run for their money.
> 
> Honestly, if you guys just came out with a bracket to fit your CPU coolers to GPUs I’d buy it in a second (everyone’s just filling those PCIe slots with SSDs anyway).


That's an interesting one, and not one I had considered (Internet cookie for you) See what I did there.... yea I know, I can be lame...

In all honesty that is a cool idea and many have abandoned this idea mostly because several AIB cards have gotten so much better, but never know what we may be able to come up with.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh, i have some be quiet! news

I bought a 450W SFX be quiet PSU that seemed great, except under load the fan would rattle if the fan was facing "down" - you could cover the fan or turn the PSU upside down and it would resolve

Returned it, and they had no stock of those PSU's at all so i got store credit - they made it sound like a batch of that model had the fan issue :/


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 4, 2021)

This is the first time I've seen a Be Quiet! thread here at TPU...

Just wanted to say I'm to the point where I ONLY use Be Quiet! fans...I love them.  The PureWings2 specifically.

Good price, dead silent...no ticks, no squeals....and no premature deaths.

Don't change what you're doing.

If I could add a little commentary...

You're underplaying just how good your SFX powers supply are.  I've had VERY good success with them, again...no coil whine, dead silent, run well.  Although, how can you expect to sell them when they're always sold out everywhere and I don't think it's from people buying them...it's because they're not being stocked.

Second...I'll add to others comments.  The mini-itx case space needs some fresh ideas.  I think Be Quiet! would do very well in that space...it's not crowded.

Best of luck Shannon...

Liquid Cool


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 4, 2021)

claes said:


> Honestly, if you guys just came out with a bracket to fit your CPU coolers to GPUs I’d buy it in a second (everyone’s just filling those PCIe slots with SSDs anyway).


The issue with mounting a CPU cooler to a GPU is there are no provisions to cool the memory.

I was thinking along the lines of something to compete with Arctic's Accelero line. They are great products but I think be quiet! could do it better and sexier. Plus, any time you add competition to a market all products get better.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey Be quiet, start making coolers for 30x0 cards 

God i'd love a 3 slot monster for my 3090 that was silent at full wattage


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 5, 2021)

I second the ITX case with decent cooling options. A sandwich case the size of an nr200. 240mm support top and bottom would be cool. You top that off with the classic black you guys have and we're golden.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Mar 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh, i have some be quiet! news
> 
> I bought a 450W SFX be quiet PSU that seemed great, except under load the fan would rattle if the fan was facing "down" - you could cover the fan or turn the PSU upside down and it would resolve
> 
> Returned it, and they had no stock of those PSU's at all so i got store credit - they made it sound like a batch of that model had the fan issue :/



That's weird, how long ago was this?



Liquid Cool said:


> This is the first time I've seen a Be Quiet! thread here at TPU...
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm to the point where I ONLY use Be Quiet! fans...I love them.  The PureWings2 specifically.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words, I just rebuilt some of my rig with all of our fans finally. (took me long enough)

I never knew how loud my system was tbh, I just got used to it.

The bad byproduct is Pixel (our cat) now tries to sleep near my PC since its quieter now. 



Blaylock said:


> The issue with mounting a CPU cooler to a GPU is there are no provisions to cool the memory.
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of something to compete with Arctic's Accelero line. They are great products but I think be quiet! could do it better and sexier. Plus, any time you add competition to a market all products get better.



I agree, there is a lot that does not necessarily work with mounting a CPU cooler to a GPU. While it can be done, it si not ideal.

However, the idea of working on an aftermarket GPU cooler is not out of the question, but I don't think it would be any time soon. As I said above, the reason many of them have vaporized from the market is that AIB coolers have gotten much better.



Mussels said:


> Hey Be quiet, start making coolers for 30x0 cards
> 
> God i'd love a 3 slot monster for my 3090 that was silent at full wattage



I have an RTX 3090 FE, I feel you on this.



toilet pepper said:


> I second the ITX case with decent cooling options. A sandwich case the size of an nr200. 240mm support top and bottom would be cool. You top that off with the classic black you guys have and we're golden.



I think if anything can be taken from my OP and replies, this is a very important goal for me. I cannot guarantee it will happen, but as long as I am with be quiet! I can guarantee you I will push for it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> That's weird, how long ago was this?


last week. either they ran out of stock or they stopped the sale to test them out
A dud fan can totally happen, but i was sad i didnt get the same model back as i liked it


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Mar 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> last week. either they ran out of stock or they stopped the sale to test them out
> A dud fan can totally happen, but i was sad i didnt get the same model back as i likeed it


Would you mind PMing me as I would like a bit more detail on this. It may just be a weird thing, but I would like to ensure my team is aware if it is more than just a single dodgy fan.


----------



## bonehead123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shannon, can you look at this posting please and provide some comments ? 

TIA 









						be quiet! Announces Silent Loop 2 Liquid CPU Cooler
					

be quiet!, the market leader for PC power supplies in Germany since 2007, presents the Silent Loop 2 all-in-one water cooling system. At the heart of this powerful cooling solution is a high-quality insulated pump. The three-chamber design and extensive use of insulating material effectively...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Mar 24, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> Shannon, can you look at this posting please and provide some comments ?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ...


Hey Bonehead123, (sorry I did chuckle a little while typing that)

I was AFK a bit yesterday, working on some other things, I will check that out shortly. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## bonehead123 (Mar 24, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Hey Bonehead123, (sorry I did chuckle a little while typing that)
> 
> I was AFK a bit yesterday, working on some other things, I will check that out shortly. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


THanks


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Mar 24, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> THanks


Of course, it may not be the answer you want, but I gave you what i could.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey guys, just to clarify as the other thread was not directly a be quiet! thread, but the new Silent Loop 2, will not be available in the USA but will be available in Canada in the coming weeks.

I know this is the case thread, but as it was mentioned here, I wanted to ensure it was noted in this thread.


----------



## Night (Apr 6, 2021)

I just wanted to comment, even though I currently do not own any be quiet! products, that it's very nice, ambitious and uncommon for a company to get involved with a tech community, listening to suggestions and feedback. I've been reading reviews of be quiet!'s cases for a long time, and I'll definitely consider one of your chassis for my next build.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Apr 7, 2021)

Night said:


> I just wanted to comment, even though I currently do not own any be quiet! products, that it's very nice, ambitious and uncommon for a company to get involved with a tech community, listening to suggestions and feedback. I've been reading reviews of be quiet!'s cases for a long time, and I'll definitely consider one of your chassis for my next build.


Thanks and happy to be here. Being part of the community is very important for me, because while we have some brilliant people in our product management and design teams... I will not pretend we always know everything you may want or would like to see a progression toward.

In many ways, the community can be as big of a part of my personal feedback loop as any other singular form of feedback. I only hope that by hanging out with you guys, I can help steer some things toward product offerings that you all will like better and that will fit your needs/wants better.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Thanks and happy to be here. Being part of the community is very important for me, because while we have some brilliant people in our product management and design teams... I will not pretend we always know everything you may want or would like to see a progression toward.
> 
> In many ways, the community can be as big of a part of my personal feedback loop as any other singular form of feedback. I only hope that by hanging out with you guys, I can help steer some things toward product offerings that you all will like better and that will fit your needs/wants better.


Over the 500 years i've been moderating here (time dilation, fanboy arguments cause black holes) i've seen a trend where tech companies send out feelers with employees and it results in a generation of products we all love since feedback was listened to (look at the Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic PCMR Limited Edition Case and the sheer love the community has for the O11 in general) and then.... the companies ditch the employees communicating.
As a current example, corsair went quiet on their forums with no employees for about 3 months while their software was at its most bug ridden, only to triumphantly return with a new version of icue that... cut off support for a bunch of popular products. Be quiet is a hardware company so its not directly comparable, but bad ideas need feedback to stop them before the ball is rolling too fast.

TL;DR: fight with be quiet to be here, and to allow more of your co-workers to get involved on as many platforms as possible. We need the middlemen to talk to the lofty overlords.


----------



## dyonoctis (Apr 18, 2021)

mmmh ?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2021)

dyonoctis said:


> View attachment 197202
> mmmh ?


i need that link in clicky form


----------



## dyonoctis (Apr 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i need that link in clicky form


voilà:



__ https://www.facebook.com/bequietenglish/posts/4155145844541725


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Apr 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Over the 500 years i've been moderating here (time dilation, fanboy arguments cause black holes) i've seen a trend where tech companies send out feelers with employees and it results in a generation of products we all love since feedback was listened to (look at the Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic PCMR Limited Edition Case and the sheer love the community has for the O11 in general) and then.... the companies ditch the employees communicating.
> As a current example, corsair went quiet on their forums with no employees for about 3 months while their software was at its most bug ridden, only to triumphantly return with a new version of icue that... cut off support for a bunch of popular products. Be quiet is a hardware company so its not directly comparable, but bad ideas need feedback to stop them before the ball is rolling too fast.
> 
> TL;DR: fight with be quiet to be here, and to allow more of your co-workers to get involved on as many platforms as possible. We need the middlemen to talk to the lofty overlords.



I will be honest here and say that the idea for joining the community was my idea as I believe that some of the best ways to learn what we can do better and help educate on our products if to join you here. To hang out where you do, and to listen to what you would like to see. I have been a big proponent of hearing out every idea, even though many go far outside what's realistic for a brand, it is always good to have the ideas out there in case situations change.

I appreciate you guys giving me your thoughts and I hope you continue to do so. I want to know your experiences with be quiet! and how we can do better.

I want that info now, so I can push it to my team and help us be better. I'm gonna need it months from now as we continue to improve. I also rely on you guys to let me know what you would like to see, as while in the case of SFF, I 100% agree and am pushing for it, sometimes my personal interest may obfuscate my view on something cool you guys would be excited to see.



dyonoctis said:


> View attachment 197202
> mmmh ?



I told you I've been pushing for it. I'm not saying that had I not been here, that tweet would not have gone out, polling the community, but I don't know if it would have been this soon 

See, even if you think your feedback never moves the needle, it really can.



dyonoctis said:


> voilà:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/bequietenglish/posts/4155145844541725



Thank you for sharing this, and please every one of you whether you like SFF or not, provide feedback. This is how we can help push for more of what you want to see be quiet! create.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2021)

The SFF crowd has two main groups
1. Those who want a big ITX case that fits ATX PSU's and full size GPUs (i fit in this group, bad back and i like PC's i can carry one handed)

2. Those who want everything goddamn tiny in the smallest space possible, but room for GPU's and/or watercooling (tough crowd)


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Apr 27, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The SFF crowd has two main groups
> 1. Those who want a big ITX case that fits ATX PSU's and full size GPUs (i fit in this group, bad back and i like PC's i can carry one handed)
> 
> 2. Those who want everything goddamn tiny in the smallest space possible, but room for GPU's and/or watercooling (tough crowd)


Both can be very tough crowds, and it can fork endlessly into so many other wants.

I also have my own love for SFF PC's and I really hope that sooner rather than later I can help bring this to reality and have something awesome to share with you guys.


----------



## Blaylock (Apr 28, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> ... I really hope that sooner rather than later I can help bring this to reality and have something awesome to share with you guys.


I read this as there is something in the works already that can't be disclosed yet...NDA and all?

I'm excited to see what bq! has to offer.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Apr 28, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> I read this as there is something in the works already that can't be disclosed yet...NDA and all?
> 
> I'm excited to see what bq! has to offer.


There's always something, and I have to be careful as I have a bad history of leaking my own products over the years. 

I'm trying to get better at what I hint about


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 28, 2021)

Do be quiet intend on making any more ludicrously shiny nickel plated products again?

My first, and only be quiet product was a very shiny 750w PSU.

Not many manufacturers sell products with a mirror finish so it was a nice change that I miss.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 30, 2021)

pantherx12 said:


> Do be quiet intend on making any more ludicrously shiny nickel plated products again?
> 
> My first, and only be quiet product was a very shiny 750w PSU.
> 
> Not many manufacturers sell products with a mirror finish so it was a nice change that I miss.


I wonder how many RMAs happened simply due to scuffed finishes.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (May 5, 2021)

pantherx12 said:


> Do be quiet intend on making any more ludicrously shiny nickel plated products again?
> 
> My first, and only be quiet product was a very shiny 750w PSU.
> 
> Not many manufacturers sell products with a mirror finish so it was a nice change that I miss.



I will be a straight shooter and say, that I do not know of any adopting that styling coming in the foreseeable future.



MentalAcetylide said:


> I wonder how many RMAs happened simply due to scuffed finishes.



I too am interested yet horrified to see this data.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 5, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> I will be a straight shooter and say, that I do not know of any adopting that styling coming in the foreseeable future.
> 
> I too am interested yet horrified to see this data.


Hey again, got a question. Do the Silent Wings 3 have Panasonic (Matsushita) licensed FDB, or some rifle bearing pseudo-FDB? Only info about actual FDB in be quiet! fans has been about the Silent Wings 2.


----------



## RealKGB (May 5, 2021)

I'm likely only going to buy one mITX case. It's for my recreation of my first gaming device - an ASUS V400C laptop.
Had a Core i3-2365M, 4GB of DDR3-1066, a 500GB HDD, a 1366x768 screen, and Linux Mint 17.3.

The closest I can find in desktop form is the Core i3-2105 or the Core i3-2125 (to have the same iGPU). I found an mITX H61 board that will work fine, and I have a 4GB DDR3 stick (and the original HDD and screen), but the case has been really hard.
The best I've found has been the Velka Velkase 3, but it's really expensive and Flex-ATX PSUs are also expensive.

The perfect case would be one that has an external power brick and is about the size of one of the tiny Dell Optiplex boxes, but I can't find one (and I'm sure that once I do it will be prohibitively expensive).

It'd be cool if one of these cases existed for a reasonable price!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 5, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> There's always something, and I have to be careful as I have a bad history of leaking my own products over the years.


How Ironic Be Quiet guy can't keep his mouth shut 
P.S. Ibq keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 5, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> I will be a straight shooter and say, that I do not know of any adopting that styling coming in the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> I too am interested yet horrified to see this data.


It was just a guess on my part. Aesthetics like this on small & somewhat heavier items can impose an unnecessary cost all-around. My Alienware laptop that I got around 8 years ago had a few minor scuff marks on it, despite the cushioned & sturdy case it was shipped in.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (May 17, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Hey again, got a question. Do the Silent Wings 3 have Panasonic (Matsushita) licensed FDB, or some rifle bearing pseudo-FDB? Only info about actual FDB in be quiet! fans has been about the Silent Wings 2.



I am not sure but will check if that information is available.



RealKGB said:


> I'm likely only going to buy one mITX case. It's for my recreation of my first gaming device - an ASUS V400C laptop.
> Had a Core i3-2365M, 4GB of DDR3-1066, a 500GB HDD, a 1366x768 screen, and Linux Mint 17.3.
> 
> The closest I can find in desktop form is the Core i3-2105 or the Core i3-2125 (to have the same iGPU). I found an mITX H61 board that will work fine, and I have a 4GB DDR3 stick (and the original HDD and screen), but the case has been really hard.
> ...



I have seen chassis/solutions like this before. One of the issues you run into is the PSU side, being brick-type setup means you either need a board that runs that same barrel jack or another connector. Or you have to have something like many of the Ultra SFF solutions that convert it out accordingly. This sort of solution would take some work to meet the type you are looking for.

I am not saying it won't happen, but I will have to do some research on demand, as it will have to make sense to produce.



Zyll Goliath said:


> How Ironic Be Quiet guy can't keep his mouth shut
> P.S. Ibq keep up the good work guys!!!



LOL, if only you knew how true that was... and thanks H/T



MentalAcetylide said:


> It was just a guess on my part. Aesthetics like this on small & somewhat heavier items can impose an unnecessary cost all-around. My Alienware laptop that I got around 8 years ago had a few minor scuff marks on it, despite the cushioned & sturdy case it was shipped in.



there's always a balance that can be had, or at least try to be had.


----------



## Blaylock (May 17, 2021)

Personally, I'm a fan of info getting 'leaked' info. I mean correct me if I'm wrong here but as a Marketing Manager isn't it your responsibility to create buzz and excitement for your products? NVidia has been leaking info for years and it seems to do well for them LOL. I'm not suggesting you should disclose confidential stuff, but there's nothing wrong with sharing a picture with a new unreleased Cooler in the background, just chillin'. 

This is just a for fun comment by the way. I would never suggest doing anything that is against an NDA or jeopardize your job.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2021)

Wow. Totally missed the fact we have a bequiet rep on here  Good to know and euhm, welcome, fwiw 3 months too late 

Happy Dark Rock Pro + SilentWings user here


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (May 24, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> Personally, I'm a fan of info getting 'leaked' info. I mean correct me if I'm wrong here but as a Marketing Manager isn't it your responsibility to create buzz and excitement for your products? NVidia has been leaking info for years and it seems to do well for them LOL. I'm not suggesting you should disclose confidential stuff, but there's nothing wrong with sharing a picture with a new unreleased Cooler in the background, just chillin'.
> 
> This is just a for fun comment by the way. I would never suggest doing anything that is against an NDA or jeopardize your job.



I can promise, I would never ever share something before they want me too.. 

I love that you cannot see my fingers crossed through the screen.



Vayra86 said:


> Wow. Totally missed the fact we have a bequiet rep on here  Good to know and euhm, welcome, fwiw 3 months too late
> 
> Happy Dark Rock Pro + SilentWings user here



Happy to hear, and would love to hear about your experience, and especially any issues. The only way we can learn and do better is to hear what is happening as products are used in the real world.


----------



## Blaylock (May 28, 2021)

Actually, I do have a question/gripe for be quiet!. 

Why don't the Silent Wings fans that are included with your CPU Coolers use the standard frame? Or, at least include a set of clips in the coolers to accommodate standard fans in the event you need to replace or want to upgrade them to a higher-speed fan.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> Actually, I do have a question/gripe for be quiet!.
> 
> Why don't the Silent Wings fans that are included with your CPU Coolers use the standard frame? Or, at least include a set of clips in the coolers to accommodate standard fans in the event you need to replace or want to upgrade them to a higher-speed fan.


As much as i love my dark rock slim i think i noticed that too, a fan i wanted to change to for testing didnt fit, i had to zip tie it


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> I can promise, I would never ever share something before they want me too..
> 
> I love that you cannot see my fingers crossed through the screen.
> 
> ...



No issues really, although any improvements to the Silentwings 2200 RPM in noise above 50% PWM are welcomed  They do have hurricane mode there.


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Jun 3, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> Actually, I do have a question/gripe for be quiet!.
> 
> Why don't the Silent Wings fans that are included with your CPU Coolers use the standard frame? Or, at least include a set of clips in the coolers to accommodate standard fans in the event you need to replace or want to upgrade them to a higher-speed fan.



This is a great note and something I will be sharing with the team to see how we can improve this.



Mussels said:


> As much as i love my dark rock slim i think i noticed that too, a fan i wanted to change to for testing didnt fit, i had to zip tie it



Apologies for that, that is not what I want to hear, but something I NEED to hear so I can help ensure we get better.



Vayra86 said:


> No issues really, although any improvements to the Silentwings 2200 RPM in noise above 50% PWM are welcomed  They do have hurricane mode there.



Stay tuned, I'm sure we may have something to offer in the not so distant future


----------

